# Aire/Wildcamp/Municipal in Nimes,please?



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I can't find my way around the new search facility atall atall!!

Anyoldhow, no harm in posting anew!

Recommendations for an Aire, or wildcamp or Municipal in Nimes if anybody has one. Anyplace up to 20km away would be good, if nothing in the town.

Ta
Ca


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Ca, have a look at REDESSAN , (Dept.30 - Gard), here http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm. it's about 12km of dual carriageway from the centre of Nimes on the D999.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> Hi Ca, have a look at REDESSAN , (Dept.30 - Gard), here http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm. it's about 12km of dual carriageway from the centre of Nimes on the D999.


Go raibh maith agat.

I had a look at that and while its location is good, a supermarket car park would probably be down the list unless we were very stuck, but it is duly noted with gratitude.

Slan and beannacht.

Ca


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at Camping Municipal Domaine de la Bastide last year which is in a village outside Nimes. There is a very good door-todoor bus service to town and the site is gigantic. It's all divided up into little circles so you can be on your own if you want and there is plenty of gravel or grass and shade.

Not smart but it was comfortable and very convenient.

See HERE

G


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> We stayed at Camping Municipal Domaine de la Bastide last year which is in a village outside Nimes. There is a very good door-todoor bus service to town and the site is gigantic. It's all divided up into little circles so you can be on your own if you want and there is plenty of gravel or grass and shade.
> 
> Not smart but it was comfortable and very convenient.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that G. I had a look at that and have made a note of it. Good to get peoples recommendations for a place. Nimes has a Roman games festival middle of April so it we find ourselves near there we will check it out.

Ca


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is a Nimes Pass available which gives you access to 3 of Nimes main attractions at a discount. We visited the arena, the Tour Magne and the Maison Carree. The latter had a presentation which we did not have high expectations of but we found it very good - all very high tech !

On the walk between town and the Tour Magne is a lovely park ( Jardins de la Fontaine) where we ate a picnic lunch we had bought- very pleasant. We gave Nimes 10/10 and will go back.

If you are over 60 then mention that as you do get an extra discount.

G


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Nimes is a brilliant place. Lots to see and do. I never saw an aire close to the city when I was there.

There is a campsite in Sommieres which is not very far. 

Pont Du Gard is a must - there is an aire quite close (think it's Remoulin). 

So much to see down there - am going green as will probably not get there this year!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Closest aire I can find....

Not been myself but there is a private aire (Domaine Fontbespierre) a couple of kms northwest of Nimes just off the D907...

http://www.airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/2764?z=13

>>Google streetview<<

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

On the road between the area commerciale and Domaine de la Bastide there is a huge roundabout which is planted as a wild flower meadow. It was _ glorious_ You can't miss it !

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just been looking on Google Street View to see if I can see the meadow roundabout. I can- but not planted out. You do get a good view of part of the campsite near the road however and the satellite view shows you the layout.

I can't manage a link to it but put "Domaine de la Bastide Nimes France" into Google Maps and it will come up on the campsite - and then drag the little man at the top of the line on the left hand side of the map to the little A balloon.

G


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> I've just been looking on Google Street View to see if I can see the meadow roundabout. I can- but not planted out. You do get a good view of part of the campsite near the road however and the satellite view shows you the layout.
> 
> G


This Google street view lark is so good that you could stay at home now and just potter around all the places online instead. I feel as though I have spent a week in Barfleur after all the Googlng Around that I did.

Ca


----------

